# Do you have a target on your back?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does your political affiliation now make marked for death by the radical left? The elite talk about a bloodless coup but incite their foot soldiers to be knee deep in blood. http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/ar...6443&aliaspath=/Manage/Articles/Template-Wire

Ten Times Democrats Glorified Violence Against Republicans Since Election Day - Big League Politics

Does this climate make you rethink sharing your political views? Do you take any extra precautions? Personally I do not due to the area I reside in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton and I talk about this in this week's podcast (if anyone is interested). 

I live in CA so not being a Liberal puts a huge target on my back (one reason I carry). Unfortunately I work with a bunch of Liberals. I have never once talked politics or let anyone know my stance. After Trump was elected I was verbally attacked by people at work "I bet Sas is one of those Trump supporters". I suppose they think that because I'm not a moron like them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

JMHO but I believe we all are targets because of either political,religious,sexual orientation,color etc. There will always be a group that has opposing views to what you think. I just try to be the grey man and blend in until something goes down.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't hesitate to divulge my political leanings. I generally have a firearm on my hip when I do, so the "let's keep this civil" vibe kinda permeates before any voices start to raise.

"An armed society is a polite society."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> JMHO but I believe we all are targets because of either political,religious,sexual orientation,color etc. There will always be a group that has opposing views to what you think. I just try to be the grey man and blend in until something goes down.


Listen to the podcast.

There's a concerted effort to target those who are not in 100% lock step with the Loony Left. Even Yano Yapalotaguzzle, who is in favor of child abuse, found out what happens when you dare not toe the line, perfectly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You do have one on you and your children and Grandchildren in public school. Public school teachers have no problem enforce their agenda on your family to get at you.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

We've been targets ever since Zerobama was elected. I consider myself in good company.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You do have one on you and your children and Grandchildren in public school. Public school teachers have no problem enforce their agenda on your family to get at you.


That's the problem with this entire thing. If you are against any of the Left's agenda you are a phobe (islamaphobe, homophobe, xenophobe, etc). They want to write the rules so they can say whatever they want, unchallenged, and we get shut down if it's an opposite opinion. You are exactly right, most of this starts in the education system.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there a list or website to sign up on?? Lets get it over with.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That's the problem with this entire thing. If you are against any of the Left's agenda you are a phobe (islamaphobe, homophobe, xenophobe, etc). They want to write the rules so they can say whatever they want, unchallenged, and we get shut down if it's an opposite opinion. You are exactly right, most of this starts in the *indoctrination* system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Fixed it for ya


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I live in the 'burbs of Madison, Wisconsin and do a lot of my shopping and coffee consumption within the city.

But it's like I tell my wife, _"Armed bikers are people that are loved wherever we go."_ Citizens see that "Molon Labe" patch and they know that there goes a cooperative, genteel member of polite society.

And the personal service! Yikes, wherever I go I get red carpet treatment. No matter how many patrons are in the store, the barista calls me to the head of the line and says, _"Here's your coffee, now go..."_

I guess it just where you live. I never have a lick of trouble with liberals. They love us!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Citizens see that "Molon Labe" patch and they know that there goes a cooperative, genteel member of polite society.


Actually, it's been said that if I need to steal a vehicle, look for one with such a bumper sticker, because it might come with a weapon.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We saw some of this before the election. 
Unfortunately I knew it would only get worse no matter which way the election went.
I removed ALL stickers from my only vehicle about two weeks before the election, because I can't afford any damage to it, not do I have a backup vehicle.

I've tied the big black intimidating dog out front a few times just to let the section-8 neighbors see him.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, it's been said that if I need to steal a vehicle, look for one with such a bumper sticker, because it might come with a weapon.


My sticker has a thin blue line through it.

Try and get mine, I come with it and know how to use it.

Further, it has been tried before and I am still here.

Find one with a LGBTQ sticker, plenty where you are and is safer or is it bare?.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wear my Drain the Swamp shirts when I'm out and about and almost always get a compliment. I'm not looking for trouble but I refuse to back down when I strongly believe that this country needs a better government.

At the same time a neighbor is a strong Liberal and I respect him so no Trump signs in the front yard but the American flag always flies from the porch.

I'm fortunate to live in a strongly conservative area.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ain't worried about it around my AO. (that's Area of Operations for civilian folks).


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

This is true for the home front, but not so down at work. I work with a bunch of jammer types there. Think they have the answers, but don't really know the questions. 
I have a USCG sticker on my truck, but I think it's about time to add a few more. I've never been much of a decal person, but it may be time to start waving a flag a little.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, it's been said that if I need to steal a vehicle, look for one with such a bumper sticker, because it might come with a weapon.


The person catching you trying to steal their vehicle will certainly come with one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, it's been said that if I need to steal a vehicle, look for one with such a bumper sticker, because it might come with a weapon.


I do agree with you. Lots of cars in Madison were keyed because they had Trump stickers. Radio talk show host Vicki McKenna even did a segment on this.

But I was trying to be a bit humorous in my post. The fact is that Madison citizens would like to get all poor people, bikers and ethnics out of the city. It's been called "gentrifying."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Generally, it's very polite here in Texas. Knowing most are armed, or at the very least within steps of a weapon, tends to keep things civil. Besides that, outside the liberal strong holds of the large cities, everyone is pretty much in agreement that the Jammer types and horse shit smell pretty much the same.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only sticker on my kids Jeep is an Aquabats one.

No problems out here in the country.

The biggest problems would be in the big city, remember this state competes with Cali for libtard leader.

She conceal carries every day, we avoid trouble but will not back down from it.

I had a car full of guys yelling shit and threats at me for a Romney sticker during that election.

I let them have it right back, tough guys when they outnumbered me 5 to 1, and one third my age.

They must have thought I was nuts for not cowering to them.

They did break it off and with a few hand gestures , depart.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Adults are no better. After a Badger game at Camp Randall, two Wisconsin fans had to shield two Cornhuskers from bottles and other trash.

...it's a game kids play, for Pete's sake...


----------

